# [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (21. April 2010)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel LGA1366*
........*AMD AM3*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Einleitung*
........*Testszenario*
........*Standardlüfter*
........*1x Referenzlüfter*
........*2x Referenzlüfter*
*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Alpenföhn bedanken, die mir ein Exemplar des Matterhorn für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Schon in der Vergangenheit nannte EKL/Alpenföhn seine neuen CPU-Kühler nach Gebirgen. So folgte nach dem „Groß-Clock'ner“ der „Brocken“ und zuletzt die „Nordwand“. Auch bei der neusten Kreation bleibt EKL/Alpenföhn diesem Stil treu und spendiert dem neuen Spitzenmodell einen für Alpenföhn typischen Namen. Der Alpenföhn „Matterhorn“ soll  in die Fußstapfen der „Nordwand“ treten und im High-End-Segment mitmischen. Im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern bringt das „Matterhorn“ viele Neuheiten mit sich. Grund genug, die neue Speerspitze aus dem Hause Alpenföhn einmal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Der folgende Test soll zeigen, ob das „Matterhorn“ ein echter Gipfelstürmer ist.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Betrachtet man die Verpackung, ist sofort klar, von welchem Hersteller der Kühler stammt. Die Verpackungen von Alpenföhn haben durch ihr besonderes und speziell zum Produkt passendes Design einen großen Wiedererkennungswert. Die Verpackung des Matterhorns ist rundum durch abgedruckte Berge verziert.  Darüber hinaus verfügt die Vorderseite der Verpackung über ein kleines Sichtfenster, durch das der Kühler erspäht werden kann. Auf der Hinterseite ist das „Matterhorn“ mit verbautem Lüfter abgedruckt. Auf einer der Seiten druckt Alpenföhn die Spezifikationen des Kühlers ab. Zu den einzelnen Spezifikationen gehören z.B. das Gewicht und die Abmessungen des Kühlkörpers. Weiterhin druckt eine Liste ab, zu welchen Sockeln das „Matterhorn“ alles kompatibel ist. Im Vergleich zur „Nordwand“ ist das Design der Verpackung stimmiger und wirkt durch die vielen hellen Farben freundlicher. 
Wie üblich, lässt sich Alpenföhn beim Lieferumfang nicht lumpen. Dem „Matterhorn“ liegt einfach alles bei, was man für eine Montage bei den unterschiedlichsten Systemen benötigt. So enthält der Lieferumfang zum Beispiel drei Backplates (Sockel 775/1156 und AM2/3(+)). Bei Sockel 1366-Systemen verzichtet Alpenföhn auf eine Backplate und setzt auf vier einzelne Verschraubungen. Diese lassen sich aber ähnlich wie die Backplates handeln. Passend zu jedem Sockel liegt dem Matterhorn Befestigungsmaterial bei. Um den Kühler auf den einzelnen Systemen zu verschrauben, liegen für das jeweilige System zwei Verschraubungen parat. Die Verschraubung für die Intel-Systeme ist flexibel und kann sowohl bei Sockel 775 als auch bei Sockel 1566 bzw. 1366er Systemen verwendet werden. Neben einer kleinen Spritze Wärmeleitpaste ist noch ein 5V bzw. 7V Voltadapter im Lieferumfang enthalten. Als i-Tüpfelchen legt Alpenföhn als Lüfter den brandneuen „Wing Boost 120“ obendrauf. Dieser zeichnet sich durch sein spezielles Hartgummigehäuse aus und überträgt so besonders wenig Vibrationen. Damit das „Matterhorn“ auch mit zwei Lüftern verwendet werden kann, liegt dem Lieferumfang ein zweites Paar Lüfterklammern bei. 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Wie auch beim Vorgänger bleibt Alpenföhn dem schwarzen Kühlerdesign treu. Auch das „Matterhorn“ kommt im schlichten schwarz glänzenden Gewand daher. Allerdings lassen sich vom Aufbau her einige, zum Teil deutliche Unterschiede im Vergleich zum Vorgänger feststellen. Zum einen wäre da, dass Alpenföhn nicht mehr auf die bewährte H.D.T.-Technologie (Heatpipe-Direct-Touch)setzt. Beim „Matterhorn“ verlaufen die Heatpipes nicht mehr direkt über dem Heatspreader entlang. Die Abwärme der CPU wird erst über eine Kontaktplatte aufgenommen und dann an die Heatpipes weitergegeben. Gegenüber dem Vorgänger, verschenkt das „Matterhorn“ durch eine neuartige Bodenplatte weniger Kühlleistung. Die Bodenplatte fungiert weiterhin als Kühlkörper und verfügt auf der Oberseite über zusätzliche Kühlfinnen. Durch die kupferne Bodenplatte wird die aufgenommene Abwärme gleichmäßig an alle Heatpipes verteilt. Bei der „Nordwand“ hatten die beiden äußersten Heatpipes bei einigen Prozessoren keinen Kontakt mit diesem und konnten so nicht wirklich zur Kühlung genutzt werden. Um auch die Abwärme von hitzköpfigen Prozessoren zu bewältigen, stehen dem „Matterhorn“ sechs Heatpipes zur Verfügung. Die Heatpipes messen jeweils einen Durchmesser von 6mm. Gegenüber dem direkten Vorgänger, der „Nordwand“, wurde der Abstand der einzelnen Lamellen vergrößert. Der größere Abstand der einzelnen Lamellen, soll in der Praxis für eine bessere Temperatur bei geringen Drehzahlen sorgen. Wie auch bei der  „Nordwand“, sind die Lamellen an den seitlichen Enden miteinander verbunden. So wird die Luft durch den Kühler gezwungen und kann nicht an den Seiten entweichen. Auch die Verarbeitung des „Matterhorns“ kann überzeugen. Alle Lamellen sind ordentlich vernickelt und verarbeitet. Weiterhin wurden die einzelnen Lamellen sehr akkurat mit der Heatpipe verlötet. Die Heatpipes ragen nicht über die Lamellen hinaus, sondern schließen unter der obersten Lamelle ab. Um die elegante Optik des Kühlers zu bewahren, ragen die Heatpipes nicht über die Lamellen hinaus. 
Neben vielen Neuerungen beim Kühler, spendiert Alpenföhn dem „Matterhorn“ als Lüfter den neuen „Wing Boost 120“. Der „Wing Boost 120“ zeichnet sich durch sein spezielles Gehäuse aus. Das eigentliche Gehäuse des Lüfters ist aus Plastik. Dieses wurde allerdings mit einer dünnen Schicht aus Gummi überzogen. Der Rahmen ist daher dennoch sehr steif, weist aber eine leicht raue Oberfläche auf. Durch die „Gummierung“ überträgt der Lüfter kaum Vibrationen an den Kühlkörper und sorgt so für eine bessere Laufruhe. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Matterhorn angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.



Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Alpenföhns „Matterhorn“ bringt mit montiertem „Wing Boost 120“ ein Gewicht von 1.067 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus der kupfernen Bodenplatte, den Heatpipes (ebenfalls aus Kupfer) und den Aluminiumlamellen zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Das Matterhorn ist zu allen aktuellen Plattformen kompatibel. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel LGA1366*​
Trotz einiger Einzelteile gestaltet sich die Montage als relativ einfach. Wie bei den meisten aktuellen Prozessorkühlern, muss bei der Montage des Matterhorns das Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse ausgebaut werden. Da bei allen unterstützten Intel-Systemen die gleiche Verschraubung am Kühler genutzt wird, muss das entsprechende Loch bei der Befestigung der Klammern berücksichtigt werden. Die Montage bei aktuellen Sockel 1366-Systemen erfordert keine Backplate sondern vier einzelne Plättchen, die von hinten an das Mainboard gepappt werden. Damit diese dort halten, liegt eine dünne Unterlegscheibe bei, die über eine Klebeschicht verfügen. Sobald die vier Plättchen hinter dem Mainboard befestigt sind, kann die Gewindeschraube von der Vorderseite angebracht werden. Damit die Gewindeschraube die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards nicht beschädigt, liegt dem Lieferumfang auch für die Oberseite eine Unterlegscheibe bei. Bevor der Kühler mit der Halterung verschraubt wird, müssen die Schrauben an der Klammer in die entsprechende Postposition für den Sockel geschoben werden. Der Kühler kann dann, nachdem die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, verschraubt werden. Zum Schluss muss lediglich der Lüfter montiert und angeschlossen werden.  Bei Sockel 775- bzw. 1156-Systemen wird anstelle der vier einzelnen Platten eine richtige Backplate verbaut. Dies gilt auch für AMD-Systeme. Allerdings muss hier die standardmäßige Halterung für den Boxed-Kühler, sowie die Backplate entfernt werden. Die weiteren Schritte der Montage sind identisch. Zum Schluss noch die spannende Frage, ich welche Richtung der Kühler bei AMD-Systemen verbaut wird: Der Kühler lässt sich so verbauen, das er die Abwärme direkt nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse heraus pustet, sofern das Gehäuse so konstruiert ist.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD AM3*​
Bei AMD-Systemen muss zuerst die vorinstallierte Backplate vom Mainboard entfernt werden. Sobald diese entfernt ist, kann der Kühler für die Montage vorbereitet werden. Die Vorbereitung ist identisch zu Intel-Systemen. Damit der Kühler verschraubt werden kann, müssen die Klammern auf beiden Seiten befestigt werden. Danach kann das Mainboard mit der neuen Backplate ausgestattet werden. Damit die Backplate hält wird sie auf der Vorderseite durch die vier Gewindeschrauben fixiert. Sobald der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen ist, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt und verschraubt werden. Abschließend wird der Lüfter montiert und angeschlossen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine ATI Radeon HD 4770 mit 512MB vRam von XFX zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Einleitung*​
Um das Matterhorn mit aktuellen Kühlern zu vergleichen, mussten alle Kühler einen identischen Testparcours durchlaufen. Dieser setzt sich aus drei einzelnen Kategorien zusammen und verdeutlicht sehr gut, wie jeder Testkandidat auf verschiedene Lüfter sowie Lüfter-Geschwindigkeiten skaliert.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Den Test mit Originallüfter mussten auch nur die Kühler absolvieren, die ab Werk einen Lüfter enthalten. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu einer Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm. Die Werte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Standardlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Standardlüfter kann sich das „Matterhorn“ gut behaupten. Bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl sortiert sich der Kühler zwischen dem NH-D14 und dem Corator DS ein. Bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl muss sich das „Matterhorn“ dem Corator DS allerdings geschlagen geben. Der Lüfter des Corator DS läuft mit 200rpm mehr, als der Lüfter vom „Matterhorn“ (1.500rpm). Bei geringerer Drehzahl profitiert der Corator DS so von der minimal höheren Drehzahl. Bei sinkender Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit muss das „Matterhorn“ den NH-D14 ziehen lassen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Leistung mit einem Referenzlüfter kann überzeugen. So muss sich das „Matterhorn“ dem Erzgegner in Form des Prolimatech Megahalems nur minimal geschlagen geben. Eine Differenz von 0,2° Grad ist allerdings minimal (100% Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit). Die Spitze liegt dicht beieinander. Selbst die „Nordwand“ kann Schritt halten. Bei sinkender Drehzahl kann sich das „Matterhorn“ immer mehr von der „Nordwand“ absetzten.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit von 50% kann sich das „Matterhorn“ um deutliche 2,4° Grad von der „Nordwand“ absetzten. Im direkten Vergleich kämpft das „Matterhorn“ wie auch schon bei den anderen Messungen gegen den Prolimatech Megahalems und den Corator DS von Coolink. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank des neuartigen Lüfters kann das „Matterhorn“ auch in Punkto Lautstärke Pluspunkte sammeln. Auch bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit nimmt man den Lüfter kaum wahr.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Alpenföhn liefert mit dem „Matterhorn“ einen exzellenten und wirklich guten Kühler ab. Neben der hochwertigen Verarbeitung kann das „Matterhorn“ auch mit dem Lieferumfang und der Kühlperformance Pluspunkte sammeln. Den indirekten Vergleich (Matterhorn mit Wing Boost vs. Megahalems mit S-Flex) mit dem Megahalems kann das „Matterhorn“ für sich entscheiden. Bei sinkender Drehzahl kann sich das „Matterhorn“ teils deutlich absetzten. Im direkten Vergleich (beide Kühler mit S-Flex ausgestattet) muss sich das „Matterhorn“ minimal geschlagen geben. Nichts desto trotz ist die Kühlleistung auf sehr hohem Niveau, gerade da alle Kühler teils dicht beieinander liegen. Die Montage ist bei allen aktuellen Systemen relativ simpel und lässt sich in der Praxis recht zügig durchführen.  Besondern der im Lieferumfang enthaltene Alpenföhn „Wing Boost“ weiß zu überzeugen. Die Gummierung sorgt in der Praxis dafür, dass möglichst wenig Vibrationen an den Kühlkörper übertagen werden. Alpenföhn schnürt so ein ideales Komplettpaket was nicht nur leistungsstark sondern auch leise ist. Wie auch schon bei der „Nordwand“, ist beim „Matterhorn“ das Gesamtpaket das Hauptkriterium Nummer eins. Der Kühler verdient sich daher den „Gold Award“. Interessenten können das Alpenföhn „Matterhorn“ ab dem 30.04.2010 bei Caseking für 54,90 Euro erwerben. Der Preis ist in Anbetracht des stimmigen Gesamtpaketes mehr als fair. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Alpenföhn Matterhorn Produktseite

Alpenföhn Matterhorn bei Caseking.de
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## FTS (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Schönes Review!

Das Teil sieht echt interessant aus.

MfG Jack


----------



## Dr.Speed (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr schöner Test und sehr informativ.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

ordentliches teil, aber  mir zu teuer^^ 
guter review


----------



## xTc (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ordentliches teil, aber  mir zu teuer^^
> guter review



Danke. Nun, so teuer ist der Kühler auch nicht. Du musst halt immer bedenken, das der Lüfter auch ein Wert von ca. 15,00 Euro hat. Und der Wing Boost ist wirklich gut. 


MFG


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Dank dir für den schönen Test.
Ich hab den Kühler schon etwas länger im Auge. Vielleicht muss demnächst mein Groß Clockner weichen.
Allein schon von der Optik ist der Kühler erste Sahne.


----------



## Ahab (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Yeah, mal wieder eine schöne Review XTC!  Und ein toller Kühler. Eine Review von dem war schon lange fällig.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Hmm wenn da nur 2 Blaue Lüfterchen dabei wären *gg* Dann wäre er schon gekauft *gg*


----------



## Grilgan (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Huh, wie lange habe ich auf einen Test von diesem Kühler gewartet. Und ehrlich gesagt, nun begeistert mich der Kühler noch mehr. Wirklich sehr schönes Review  und sehr geiler Kühler.


----------



## JuliusS (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Hey super Review kann mir aber unter Dezibel nichts vorstellen kannst du mir den ungefähren Sone-Wert sagen ?!


----------



## xTc (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dank dir für den schönen Test.
> Ich hab den Kühler schon etwas länger im Auge. Vielleicht muss demnächst mein Groß Clockner weichen.
> Allein schon von der Optik ist der Kühler erste Sahne.



Bitte, kein Problem.  Mit Vergleichswerten zum Groß Clock'ner kann ich allerdings nicht dienen.




OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Hmm wenn da nur 2 Blaue Lüfterchen dabei wären *gg* Dann wäre er schon gekauft *gg*



Naja, dann wäre der Kühler mit Sicherheit noch etwas teurer.  So ein Wing Boost kostet auch ca. 15,00 Euro. Wenn du einen zweiten verbauen willst, musst du den optional kaufen.




JuliusS schrieb:


> Hey super Review kann mir aber unter Dezibel nichts vorstellen kannst du mir den ungefähren Sone-Wert sagen ?!




Dezibel-Werte kann man nicht einfach in Sone umrechnen. Der Lüfter ist aber trotz der 1.500rpm überraschend leise.


MFG


----------



## xTc (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Ein kleines Upate mit sehr schicken Bildern:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alpenföhns Matterhorn auf einem MSI H57M-ED65. In den nächsten Tagen poste ich noch ein paar Bilder mit zwei montierten Lüftern.

Und wehe, es sabbert jemand auf den Bildschirm. 
MFG


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Hast du zufällig Erfahrungen bei dem Kühler mit nem P5Q-Board?
Die Frage beim Kühlerwechsel ist halt immer die selbe, ob eben alles normal passt oder irgend welche Kühllamellen vom Board verbogen werden müssen.


----------



## xTc (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Der sollte ohne Probleme auf die P5Q-Boards passen. Die Heatpipes sind in der Höhe relativ identisch zu denen meines DFI X58 (Bilder auf Seite 1). Da musst du also nichts verbiegen. 


MFG


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Wie bist du an den Kühler überhaupt so früh ran gekommen?


----------



## xTc (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Ich hab den Kühler direkt von EKL/Alpenföhn. 


MFG


----------



## jobo (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Au, ja ein super toller Test, Danke!!! 
Hm, der Mugen 2 ist günstiger aber vielleicht kaufe ich mir doch den Matterhorn. Ich hoffe dass der Preis noch unter 50€ fällt, dann wäre er für mich schon sehr interesant. Auch die Optik macht einiges her, würde gut zu meinem system in blau-schwarz passen!


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Bietet der beigelegte blaue Lüfter eigentlich das Rundumsorglos-Paket, oder würdest du hier doch eher einen anderen empfehlen?




jobo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass der Preis noch unter 50€ fällt, dann wäre er für mich schon sehr interesant.



Bisher finde ich den Preis auch noch etwas happig.


----------



## xTc (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Also der Preis fällt mit Sicherheit noch unter die 50,00 Euro. Noch ist der Kühler ja nichtmal lieferbar. Einfach mal die nächsten zwei bis drei Wochen abwarten. 


MFG


----------



## JuliusS (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Darfst du den Kühler behalten ?! Falls ja und du ihn verkaufen möchtest PN an mich .


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Ist ein sehr schickes Review, wie immer. 
Gibts den Lüfter auch in einer anderen Farbe als blau? 



xTc schrieb:


> Bitte, kein Problem.  Mit Vergleichswerten zum Groß Clock'ner kann ich allerdings nicht dienen.


 
Das wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen, denn der Clockner ist nun mal echt ein klasse Teil und die teuren Kühler sind nur oben hinaus etwas besser.
Daher würde es mich doch mal interessieren.


----------



## xTc (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



JuliusS schrieb:


> Darfst du den Kühler behalten ?! Falls ja und du ihn verkaufen möchtest PN an mich .



Der Kühler bleibt erstmal bei mir. Weiterhin ist er natürlich, wer hätte es gedacht, unverkäuflich. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ein sehr schickes Review, wie immer.
> Gibts den Lüfter auch in einer anderen Farbe als blau?



Danke. Den Lüfter gibt es aktuell nur in blau. Ich halte weitere Farben für unwarscheinlich. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du den Lüfter tauschen. Solang du kein Seitenfenster hast, ist es doch egal. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen, denn der Clockner ist nun mal echt ein klasse Teil und die teuren Kühler sind nur oben hinaus etwas besser.
> Daher würde es mich doch mal interessieren.



Wie schon gesagt, habe ich leider keinen Groß Clock'ner. Der Vergleich entfällt daher. Sorry.


MFG


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen, denn der Clockner ist nun mal echt ein klasse Teil und die teuren Kühler sind nur oben hinaus etwas besser.
> Daher würde es mich doch mal interessieren.


 
So, habe gestern meinen Groß Clockner gegen das Matterhorn ausgetauscht und bin wirklich positiv überrascht.
Ich habe nun sogar bei etwas mehr Vcore (der CPU) ein paar Grad weniger als mit dem Groß Clockner.

Leider hat der Groß Clockner die Demontage nicht überlebt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Das Review ist genau so geil wie das von dem anderen Kühler. Der Lüfter von dem Kühler gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut, der sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## xTc (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So, habe gestern meinen Groß Clockner gegen das Matterhorn ausgetauscht und bin wirklich positiv überrascht.
> Ich habe nun sogar bei etwas mehr Vcore (der CPU) ein paar Grad weniger als mit dem Groß Clockner.



Freut mich, das der Kühler dir zusagt. Ein Leistungsgewinn vom Groß Clock'ner auf das Matterhorn war ja zu erwarten. 


MFG


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr guter Review, danke. Die Leistung des Lüfters überzeugt und bei einem Prozessor, der diese braucht, ist der Preis auch in Ordnung. Allerdings auch "nicht ganz leicht" und Mainboard sowie Gehäuse sollte man schon genau ausmessen.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Kann der Lüfter bei AMD Systemen auch nach oben blasend montiert werden?


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Gutes Review 
MegaShadow / Halems sieht zwar besser aus aber egal ^^


----------



## xTc (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Kann der Lüfter bei AMD Systemen auch nach oben blasend montiert werden?



Nein, du kannst den Kühler bei AMD-Systemen nicht so ausrichten, das er nach oben "pustet".


MFG


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr gutes Review, könnte mich glatt zu nem Kauf reizen.
Tests sind sehr übersichtlich.....Top!!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



xTc schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst den Kühler bei AMD-Systemen nicht so ausrichten, das er nach oben "pustet".



Doof! Wofür habe ich ein CM690II?


----------



## Tango99 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



xTc schrieb:


> Freut mich, das der Kühler dir zusagt. Ein Leistungsgewinn vom Groß Clock'ner auf das Matterhorn war ja zu erwarten.
> 
> 
> MFG



Klingt nicht uninteressant, den Matterhorn gegen den Clockner zu tauschen. Vielleicht können dann auch die "alten Mühlen" noch ein bissle mehr aus Ihren verstaubten Quadcores rausholen. Wenn ich an meinen q6700 denke, der gerade mit dem Gr.Clockner bei 66Ma  °C unter Vollast werkelt, wäre ein Plus eines halbes Ghz mit Temps unter 70°C schon gut. Dann kann ich mit dem Core-Update noch warten und mal schauen was die 6Kerner in 2010 noch so bringen.
Mal schauen, ob ich mir den Clockner und den IFX14 dann an die Wand nagel oder dem guten Zweck des recykling zuführe.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Also bei mir hat sich der Umstieg vom Gr. Clockner definitiv gelohnt. Hatte vorher unter Last bei 1,25 Vcore ca. 60 Grad. Jetzt sind es bei erhöhter Vcore (1,27) nur noch ca. 52 Grad.


----------



## Fandevarth (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Hallo Zusammen,

kann ich nur bestätigen, dass das Matterhorn eine echter kracher ist. Kann meinen 965er im Idle mit einer Drehzal von 550 rpm laufen lassen und ich hör einfach nix! Selbst unter last dreht der Lüfter bei mir laut Speedfan nur mit 900 rpm vor sich hin. Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung von mir und ganz Dickes Lob an EKL bzw. Alpenföhn. Durch den verbauten Lüfter ich glaub der nennt sich wing boost oder so hat man ein wirklich perfektes Paket.
Werd mich nächste woche mal ans Overclocken machen 

In der neuesten Ausgabe PCG wurde geschrieben, dass mit dem Kühler sogar ein X6 ohne Probleme mit 4 GHZ betrieben werden konnte. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das an der komplett planen Bodenplatte liegt. Mein Kumpel hatt nämlich auf seinem 965er von Prolimatech den Megahalems verbaut und die Temps sind im Schnitt immer 3 Grad über meinen. Nochmal Dankeschön für das TOLLE und sehr informative Review


----------



## xTc (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> In der neuesten Ausgabe PCG wurde geschrieben, dass mit dem Kühler sogar ein X6 ohne Probleme mit 4 GHZ betrieben werden konnte. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das an der komplett planen Bodenplatte liegt. Mein Kumpel hatt nämlich auf seinem 965er von Prolimatech den Megahalems verbaut und die Temps sind im Schnitt immer 3 Grad über meinen. Nochmal Dankeschön für das TOLLE und sehr informative Review



Kann ich bestätigen.  Mein X6 1090T läuft mit dem Matterhorn total locker mit 4,0GHz.  Der Kühler ist daher auch im vollen Umfang für die neuen AMD-Prozessoren geeignet.


MFG


----------



## xTc (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Ein kleines Update für den Test des Matterhorns. Der Test enhält nun auch die Erklärung der Montage auf aktuellen AMD-Systemen. 


> *Montage - AMD AM3*​
> Bei AMD-Systemen muss zuerst die vorinstallierte Backplate vom Mainboard entfernt werden. Sobald diese entfernt ist, kann der Kühler für die Montage vorbereitet werden. Die Vorbereitung ist identisch zu Intel-Systemen. Damit der Kühler verschraubt werden kann, müssen die Klammern auf beiden Seiten befestigt werden. Danach kann das Mainboard mit der neuen Backplate ausgestattet werden. Damit die Backplate hält wird sie auf der Vorderseite durch die vier Gewindeschrauben fixiert. Sobald der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen ist, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt und verschraubt werden. Abschließend wird der Lüfter montiert und angeschlossen.
> 
> 
> ...


MFG


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



xTc schrieb:


> Mein X6 1090T läuft mit dem Matterhorn total locker mit 4,0GHz.  Der Kühler ist daher auch im vollen Umfang für die neuen AMD-Prozessoren geeignet.



Schon mal gut zu wissen. Jetzt muss nur noch der 1090T Einzug finden.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Kann dem Testergebniss nur zustimmen, ich habe meinen Noctua NH-U12P gegen den Matterhorn ausgetauscht und war ziemlich baff wie weit der Matterhorn sich doch absetzen konnte. Dazu kommt noch der fantastische Wing Boost Lüfter, mit denen ich inzwischen auch meine Gehäuselüfter erstetzt habe.


----------



## Fandevarth (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

JEB Matterhorn ist einfach GEIL


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Super Teil und sieht auch sehr  gut aus. Würde perfekt in mein Schwarz-Blau System passen.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Spiele momentan auch schon mit der Überlegung, mir den Wing Boost nocheinmal zu kaufen um das Horn doppelt zu bestücken. 
Wobei mir die Temps momentan eigentlich dicke langen würden.


----------



## xTc (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Machen - zwei Lüfter stehen dem Kühler echt gut. Hab ich selbst auch. Welchen Unterschied das macht, habe ich allerdings noch nicht gemessen. 

Bilder? 


MFG


----------



## Fandevarth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Spiele momentan auch schon mit der Überlegung, mir den Wing Boost nocheinmal zu kaufen um das Horn doppelt zu bestücken.
> Wobei mir die Temps momentan eigentlich dicke langen würden.


 


Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. Bei mir hatte die Montage von nem 2ten Wing Boost im Schnitt 3,5°C bessere Temps gebracht. Wer den Megahalems kauft ist selber schuld^^


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Gesagt getan - der zweite Wing Boost ist bestellt, der Sommer kann kommen.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja, der Matterhorn ist schon sexy und die Wing Boost Lüfter auch.


----------



## Fandevarth (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW sehr schönes Bild!! Da kommt die extrem hohe Verarbeitungsqualität des Kühlers sehr gut rüber


----------



## ThomasMartens (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

edit: Hat sich erledigt habs gefunden


----------



## katzenklo12 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Habe mein CM Storm Scout kpl. mit den Wingboosts ausgestattet + dem Matterhorn mit Doppellüfter. Die CPU-Lüfter über PWM vom MB geregelt und die anderen mit Lüftersteuerung MaxZero. Super leise und trotzdem gut gekühlt mit 4,0 GHz i5750


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Die Wingboosts vom Matterhorn sind wirklich ein Genuss. Hab meinem Matterhorn auch gleich nen "Zwilling" spendiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Hast du den Matterhorn noch?
Wenn ja, kannst du mal testen, welche RAMs nicht mehr unter dem Kühler passen?


----------



## xTc (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Ich habe mal zwei Bilder angehängt. Große Speicher-Kühler passen nur ab dem zweiten Slot. 
Für die Vollbestückung musst du dann zwangweise auf Speicher mit kleinen Heatspreadern setzten.


MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn im PCGHX-Check*

Das ist ja heute schon fast Standard. Du könntest mal eine Liste erstellen von Turmkühlern, die noch unter alle Bänke passen und welche eben nicht. Das würde es für viele einfacher bei der Auswahl machen.


----------

